# THE 8TH ANNUAL CHEESELAND CARPET CHALLENGE in green bay



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239709--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE 8TH ANNUAL CHEESELAND CARPET CHALLENGE
MARCH 7TH 2009
Where: Victory Hobbies Green Bay
3 Qualifiers and 1 Main. All oval classes are 4 minutes.
FRIDAY: controlled practice until the last person leaves
SAToors Open: 8am (CONTROLLED PRACTICE) Racing at: 12pm
Entry Fee: $5 per class.
Awards for Drivers 1st thru 3rd in A and B Mains Track size is Approx. (85’ x 35’)


----------

